# vip222 and harmony



## pharbath (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I want the Vip222 (tv1 the ir tv) to work with the harmony remote. I set the harmony remote up for the vip222 but no dice. I also tried to change the ir channel in the menu 6-2-3 (i think that was it), I tried all 16 channels and it didn't work, has anyone else gotten this to work?

Phil


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, I use a Harmony SST659 with my 222 and it works fine.

The default it for Remote address 1.

Here's a hint, use EchoStar 1 or the code for the ViP622. I use Echostar 2 because I have my address set to two.


----------



## pharbath (Feb 3, 2008)

the tech support person acted like the vip222 is some proprietary ir system that only a dish remote could access. this is bunk, no? then you couldn't use the harmony, windows mce, or a slingbox, that wouldn't make sense.

strange thing is the system is set for ir#1 so it should work, no? there was something on the harmony faq, about taking off the rear antennae and changing the receiver's ir channels until the harmony works. I guess I will give that a whirl.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

pharbath said:


> the tech support person acted like the vip222 is some proprietary ir system that only a dish remote could access. this is bunk, no? then you couldn't use the harmony, windows mce, or a slingbox, that wouldn't make sense.
> 
> strange thing is the system is set for ir#1 so it should work, no? there was something on the harmony faq, about taking off the rear antennae and changing the receiver's ir channels until the harmony works. I guess I will give that a whirl.


Taking off the antenna is an old blurb that refers back to the 811 and 921 which did IR and UHF on the same channel. Yes the 222 can do both on the same channel but your saying it is set to IR only Channel 1.

Hit menu menu and please post exactly what is listed under remote address.

The harmony will work, I tried my 880 and it works the same as the 659. If nothing else get you Green TV1 remote, and teach each command, it will work.


----------



## pharbath (Feb 3, 2008)

I am not at home right now, I will say that the one menu screen that lists the ir and uhf info, says ir#1. Let me ask a question, which one of those 3 little glass thingies on the front is used to control a remote (I am also unsuccessfully trying to get windows MCE to change the channels too).


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

pharbath said:


> I am not at home right now, I will say that the one menu screen that lists the ir and uhf info, says ir#1. Let me ask a question, which one of those 3 little glass thingies on the front is used to control a remote (I am also unsuccessfully trying to get windows MCE to change the channels too).


I am able to change channels on my 222 using Vista Media Center and my slingbox both.

I dont remember which code I used for sling, but the media center I had to program it by teaching the system the codes. It is in the automated setup.


----------



## AxMstrLP (Oct 12, 2007)

pharbath said:


> the tech support person acted like the vip222 is some proprietary ir system that only a dish remote could access. this is bunk, no?


The 222 uses the same exact IR protocol as the 622, 942, etc... I control my 222 with my series-1 tivo and a JP-1 hacked remote.

Now if they'd only make TV-2 listen to a different IR channel in addition to/instead of the UHF remote! Then I could hang my Tivo off TV2


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

AxMstrLP said:


> The 222 uses the same exact IR protocol as the 622, 942, etc... I control my 222 with my series-1 tivo and a JP-1 hacked remote.
> 
> Now if they'd only make TV-2 listen to a different IR channel in addition to/instead of the UHF remote! Then I could hang my Tivo off TV2


Yeah no kidding, I would love to hang my MCE box off tv2.

IR on tv2 would be awesome. OR someone could invent us a UHF repeater!!


----------



## pharbath (Feb 3, 2008)

rugerx said:


> I am able to change channels on my 222 using Vista Media Center and my slingbox both.
> 
> I dont remember which code I used for sling, but the media center I had to program it by teaching the system the codes. It is in the automated setup.


thanks this helped motivate me to fix my media center problem.

Phil


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

pharbath said:


> thanks this helped motivate me to fix my media center problem.
> 
> Phil


Glad it helped Phil!

Hmm, I thought the harmony would do UHF. I have my vip 222 in a cabinent and use UHF for remotes 1 and 2 to control recievers.

They appear unable to emulate the UHF that dish uses, that sucks!

Guess I will just keep using my pile of remotes!


----------

